

Startups That Raised Funding in January 2013 - dmor
http://refer.ly/70_startups_that_have_raised_funding_in_january_2013/c/5cbe3a20683411e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
JacobAldridge
I like the format.

~~~
rdl
Yeah, this is my favorite refer.ly thing yet. It's pretty niche, though.

~~~
dmor
Thanks, we've switched gears to work on design and focus less on products
(still the business model, but not every item needs to be a product link) and
more on articles various audiences want to read. Great to hear you like the
format, anything in particular about it that works well for you?

~~~
JacobAldridge
rdl answers in better detail than my awareness extended to - I just found it
easy to skim for the relevant links in a sea of information that didn't feel
overwhelming.

~~~
rdl
I'm horrible at actually doing design, but better at figuring out what I do
and don't like about design. It is a curse :(

~~~
dmor
This was really helpful, thank you for jotting down your thoughts. It is
especially interesting that you like the cropped images, I have been debating
that design element quite a bit. I can't stand the masonry effect used on
Pinterest

~~~
rdl
What I'm liking more and more is images which bleed off the viewable area,
then are clicked to expand to more conventional composition. The small-form
representation doesn't need to be complete, it just needs to be interesting.
I'm not sure if there's an automated way to pick an exciting close crop,
though.

~~~
dmor
Would you prefer that when you click you are sent off to a new page entirely,
or do you just want a modal to pop open with an expanded version of the image
and a bit more info?

~~~
rdl
It depends. When I'm on the desktop, I generally do the mod-click so I get a
new tab, and for those, I'd want a new page. When I'm on the iPad, I'd want a
modal.

